# FAH Analysis 2020 > 2021



## cine.chris (Apr 1, 2021)

I spent much of yesterday working on this analysis, the results were surprising.
Also reinforcing other work I had done previously.
Hope some of you find it interesting.



			2020 > 2021, what changed… not what I expected to find. – FAHtech


----------

